# A&E



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Arseholes and Elbows:::

With my name in question, and if the title is unbearable please delete and I'll rename... No need in bannin me yet, Fall's comin there will be plenty of time for that undertaking... 8) _




































:lol:


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice picutures!!!!!


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Grazie, just keepin the hound cool..._


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

That is the Quill I know and remember! Awesome pics of that yella dog!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Gracias Senor AP..._


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Good to see your pics again. Those are fantastic.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Tank ya..._


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

There's nuthin wrong with a little A&E! 

I also like a little T&A, S&M, W&C, DP, FB, FFN, and the good ol 69! :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: go watch your blaupunk commercial.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_I'm werkin on the T&A but fer now it's A&E..._


----------

